# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Urbanistika e Tiranes

## BvizioN

Pershendetje

Ne menyre qe te eleminojme diskutimet rreth urbanistikes se Tiranes qe shperthejne gati c'do dite tek forumi i fotografive ne temen "Tirana 2007",le te hapim nje teme rreth gjendjes aktuale te Tiranes ne kete pjese te forumit qe eshte destinuar per subjekte te tilla.

Pra si mendoni ju per progresin ne Tirane?

Po ecen me nje plan te organizuar Urbanistik apo thjesht reflekton kontrastet e bojrave qe kane nisur te bien nga muret?

Nje sere projektesh jane publikur per zhvillimin dhe urbanistiken e Tiranes te cilat mjerisht i mbulon pluhuri ne sirtaret e Bashkise!! Kur do te zbatohen?

Pervec te bukures pamje te tilla si kjo me poshte te ze syri plot ne Tirane.Kjo foto eshte 5 minuta nga sheshi Skenderbej....per te mos thene c'fare gjendje mund te jete ne periferi.

Ju lutem shprehni mendimet tuaja.

----------


## Brari

thx mirdita.. per fotot..

mjafton fotoja ku duket nje tabele ..foto ulqini.. qe te kuptohet gjendja e tiranes.. dhe ashtu eshte ne gjithe qytetet shqiptare.. pra gazi i botes e turpi jone.... 
ajo shtylle e varfer duhet te ushqeje me korent lagjen..dyqanet.. gratacielat me mermer e xham zajs.. ajo shtylle eterniti apo druri qofte ka detyren tu jap telefon lagjes se vjeter e gratacielave.. zyrave e dyqaneve . .. po ajo e ngrate shtylle u jep internet apo tv kabell banorve te rinj apo te vjeter.. te kesaj lagje mikst me qerpic e zajs.. ne bith te asaj shtille ne ate cop trotuar ku duhet ta kalojne mijra vete ne dite apo ore.. krenohet benxi i pronarit te dyqaneve.. i cili i thot pleqve.. dilni ne rruge more gerxho e shtypuni e shkoni ne rr te semes se boll morret fryme.. tirana eshte e imja.. ju jeni teper.. edhe ju femijet qe shkoni ne shkolla e kopshte.. pi.rdhuni ne rruge ku kalojne shoket e mije humer e bmw-era e thieni qafen atje.. se un benxi po pi fernet me pronarin e shoket e tij prokorora biznesmena.. e tutora.. 

kjo eshte tirana.. 

tmerr..


po ku do luajne kalamajte e lagjeve...

i thash mirditorit.. me gjej nje kend lojnash a nje fushezë futbolli ku kane te drejte te luajne femijet 7-8 10 vjecare.. e ma fotografo e ma sill ketu.. por vec pallate rrasur mbas njeri jatrit kapi kamera e tij.. fotozhenike..

qe ne koh te dulles tirana ishte problem.. pra skish vend ku te luanin femijet.. 
edhe ato pak vende qe ishin.. copa toke pa bar me mbeturina tullo xhamo gozhdo drrasa qenjza qe perbenin oborret e pallateve.. ne tiranen mehmeto koleko hoxhiste ramizo hamit beqo-iste.. u zune nga bunkero strehimet qe u mbushen me m.ut e ujra te qelbura.. 
e demokracia mbi to beri grataciela.. e duheshin bere lulishte e kende lojnash..
pse ka pellemb e hajdut tirana.. sepse jan dhjetra gjenerata qe sdin cesht loja cesht oborri me lodra cesht nje fushez me bar.. perjashto ca livadhe qe ishin te ish fusha aviacionit mbrapa institutit te vojokushit.. 


e mburren keta se kan ndertuar.. 





pis milet..

----------


## Brari

Tirana dhe ndërtesat e komunizmit  
E Marte, 06 Shkurt 2007 
Nga Fatos Lubonja 

Duke parashtruar projektin e tij të rikandidimit për Tiranën, kryetari i aktual i bashkisë Rama tha midis të tjerash diçka që, sipas meje, duhet të tërhiqte vëmendjen edhe të publikut, edhe të kundërshtarit. Problemi që kemi ne - tha Rama - janë ndërtimet e kohës së Hoxhës, të cilët janë të shëmtuara dhe janë bërë edhe më të shëmtuara me shtesat e ndryshme, por po të punojmë mbi to me ngjyrën, Tirana do të bëhet qyteti më turistik në Ballkan. 

Ky pohim më duket se flet për një vizion krejt jashtë realitetit dhe problematikës së kryeqytetit e që ve në dyshim edhe ndonjë ide të projektit që mund të dukej pozitive. 

Në dy aspekte më duket shqetësuese kjo ide. Së pari, mungesa e vetëdijes së kandidatit për të tretën herë se problemi që ka sot kryeqyteti nuk janë ndërtesat e Hoxhës, por e kundërta: ndërtesat e reja, shumica të ndërkallura midis ndërtimeve të komunizmit. Është e vërtetë se shumica e ndërtesave të komunizmit nuk kanë vlera arkitektonike dhe se shtesat e mballomat e ndryshme i kanë bërë edhe më të shëmtuara, por gjithsesi shumica e tyre janë ndërtuar me një koncept urbanistik shumë më të shëndoshë sesa ai që po përdoret sot. Në ndërtimet e komunizmit është ruajtur, të paktën, raporti ndërtim-gjelbërim si dhe dendësia e banorëve për kilometër katrorë. Ato jo vetëm nuk kanë lartësira të mëdha, por në mes të tyre janë projektuar edhe parqe e lulishte, edhe fusha sporti, edhe çerdhe e kopshte e shkolla. Kurse me ndërtesat e sotme si pyka të larta të futura mes tyre, shpesh mu atje ku ka pasur lulishte apo fusha sportive, (që duhet thënë se pararendëset i kanë në shembullin më të keq të komunizmit, tek ndërtesat me punë vullnetare) janë shkatërruar këto hapësira publike aq të domosdoshme duke ndikuar jashtëzakonisht, jo vetëm në uljen e funksionalitetit e të cilësisë së jetës së banorëve, por edhe estetikisht. Pra, edhe nga pikëpamja estetike si grup ndërtesash apo blloqe banimi, megjithë mungesën e vlerave arkitektonike, një pjesë e ndërtimeve të komunizmit qëndronin më mirë siç ishin sesa ajo çka ka dalë nga kombinimi i tyre me ndërtimet që janë kryer sot në Tiranë. Kjo edhe sepse ndërtimet e ndërkallura mes ndërtesave të vjetra nuk janë projektuar duke kërkuar vlera arkitektonike, por ashtu që t'iu përshtaten truajve të nxjerrë si sheshe ndërtimi nga sekserët e Bashkisë pa marrë parasysh se çfarë ka përreth dhe çfarë do të ketë, sepse pa plan urbanistik. Ato janë projektuar e kanë marrë atë formë që kanë vetëm me pikësynimin që të nxjerrin sipërfaqen maksimale të banimit me qëllim fitimin maksimal nëpërmjet shitjes së tyre. Edhe në rastet kur ndonjë prej këtyre ndërtimeve ka njëfarë vlere në vetvete - siç mund të jetë Torre Drini - ato janë vendosur krejtësisht jashtë kontekstit përreth, duke e shëmtuar atë. Pra edhe kur flitet për estetikën jashtë funksionalitetit - çka në arkitekturë nuk ndahen - kemi të bëjmë me një përkeqësim në raport edhe me komunizmin. Me një konceptim urban normal blloqet e ndërtesave të komunizmit duhet të konsideroheshin si zona të mbyllura arkitektonikisht. Ato ose do të duhej të shembeshin krejtësisht në blloqe të caktuara dhe atje të projektohej e ndërtohej diçka e re ose - çka më duket më e arsyeshmja - do të duhej të restauroheshin e të rivlerësoheshin, duke kuruar edhe zonat publike midis tyre. Një gjë e tillë psh. është bërë me ndërtesat e komunizmit në Berlinin lindor me shumë sukses. Kurse ne nuk kemi bërë as njërën, as tjetrën. Ne thjeshtë kemi mbivendosur dy shëmtira njëra mbi tjetrën duke e bërë Tiranën dy herë të shëmtuar. 

Së dyti, është shqetësues vizioni që ka kryetari për bërjen e qytetit tërheqës për turistët nëpërmjet lyerjes së ndërtesave të komunizmit. Kudo në botë një qytet është tërheqës për turistët, kur ai ka veçantinë e vet e cila lidhet më së pari me historinë e vlerat e trashëgimisë kulturore të qytetit. Tiranës këto kanë ardhur duke iu pakësuar dita-ditës edhe në sajë të punës shkatërruese që ka bërë kryetari aktual. Aq e vërtetë është kjo saqë nëse në dy fushatat paraardhëse është folur për ruajtjen e tyre (në të parën Rama hodhi idenë e kthimit të qendrës historike në identitet, kurse kundërshtari Mustafaj foli gjatë për ruajtjen e shtëpive të vjetra të Tiranës, kurse në të dytën kandidati kundërshtar i Ramës, Ngjela, i mëshoi shumë shkatërrimeve të vlerave historike) në këtë fushatë të tretë të Ramës dhe Olldashit nuk flitet fare për ruajtjen e vlerave historike që kanë mbetur. Një qytet, përveç pasurisë arkitektonike që lidhet me historinë e tij, mundet të jetë turistik edhe për kulturën që mbart brenda, ku, mbi të gjitha, kam parasysh muzeumet e ndryshme si ato etnografike, arkeologjike e me radhë apo muzeume të artit të këtij vendi. Edhe në këtë aspekt Tirana është qyteti më joturistik në Ballkan. Ishte domethënës fakti që ndërkohë që studentë e pedagogë të Universitetit të Tiranës, me në krye Rektorin, protestuan disa ditë më parë kundër një projekti që parashikon prishjen e Muzeumit të Shkencave të Natyrës, të dy kandidatët mbajtën heshtje varri ndaj kësaj proteste. E pra bëhet fjalë për një ndër muzeumet e pakta që i kanë mbetur kryeqytetit, ku gjendet flora dhe fauna e Shqipërisë. Por duket se përbindëshi katërkëmbësh shkatërrues i qytetit që ka funksionuar këto 15 vjet: sekser - pronar - Bashki - ndërtues, e ka planifikuar shkatërrimin e tij, cilido qoftë kryetari i ardhshëm. 

Mërëpo, duke i dikur këto, Rama kërkon të na mbushë mendjen se qyteti do të bëhet i veçantë dhe më turistiku i Ballkanit në sajë të ngjyrave që do t'u veshë ai ndërtesave të kohës së Hoxhës. Megjithëse bir skulptori, ai harron, ose bën sikur harron, se arkitektura është një art që afrohet më shumë me skulpturën sesa me pikturën, që flet me format e volumet e ndërtesave, me raportet dhe dritëhijet midis tyre, me materialin me të cilin ndërtohen më shumë sesa me ngjyrën me të cilën lyhen ato. E këto, siç e thashë më sipër, janë në gjendje katastrofike. Nuk gjen një grup ndërtesash në Tiranës që të qëndrojë mirë estetikisht. Qyteti edhe estetikisht, pra, është bërë më i shëmtuar sesa çka qenë edhe në kohën e Hoxhës. Për shembull e gjithë zona e asaj që quhej Tirana e Re e ndërtuar kryesisht në kohën e komunizmit jo vetëm është bërë e pabanueshme nga pikëpamja e funksionalitetit, por edhe estetikisht është një shëmtirë. Poende, ne e kemi provuar tashmë lyerjen e qendrës dhe s'kemi parë ndonjë sukses turistik, megjithë mobilizimin propagandistik të kryetarit në botë me artistë dhe intelektualë të vënë në shërbim të tij. Për këtë do të duhet që kryetari të bëhet edhe më i famshëm nga ç'është bërë, aq i famshëm si artist, saqë e tërë bota të vijë në Tiranë për të parë ngjyrat e tij dhe të grupit rreth tij. Por fatkeqësisht ai ka marrë përsipër të drejtojë Partinë Socialiste dhe vështirë se problemet e shumta që ka ajo parti do t'i lenë kohën, qetësinë dhe frymëzimin e duhur për të arritur këtë nivel të lartë artistik. Aq më tepër po të kemi parasysh se ky art i tij është në luftë me natyrën sepse shirat dhe dielli i kanë përvjellur tashmë ngjyrat e qendrës. Jo vetëm kaq, por sipas mendimit tim, kjo puna e lyerjes së ndërtesave të Hoxhës me ngjyra-ngjyra mund të jetë e suksesshme në ndonjë bllok, por lyerja e tërë qytetit ashtu e karikaturizon qytetin. Madje-madje një turist serioz dhe i kulturuar edhe kur bëhet fjalë për ndërtesat e komunizmit do të ishte i interesuar t'i shihte ato në identitetin e tyre të asaj kohe dhe jo të karikaturizuara sipas shijeve të një njeriu që kërkon të bëjë njëkohësisht edhe artistin edhe kryetarin e Bashkisë edhe kryetarin e Qeverisë. 

Në fakt Tirana është dhe do të mbetet një qytet shumë më pak turistik jo vetëm në raport me shumicën e qyteteve të Ballkanit, por edhe më pak se shumë qytete të tjera të Shqipërisë. Ajo është më pak turistike sesa Gjirokastra, Berati, Korça Shkodra, Durrësi, Kruja, Elbasani mu pse i është shkatërruar historia dhe kultura që ka trashëguar nga dyndjet e vazhdueshme të barbarëve injorantë që e kanë pushtuar atë ndër të cilët, fatkeqësisht, bën pjesë edhe kryetari në fjalë. Ndoshta ajo mund të tërhiqte vëmendjen e specialistëve të urbanistikës me shëmtinë e saj, për ta treguar si shembull fatal se si mund të zhvillohet një qytet në një shoqëri të mbetur në izolim kulturor dhe të paaftë për të ndërtuar shtet edhe demokraci njëherësh. Sa për turistët kryetari duhet t'i harrojë. Turisti nuk mund të mendohet veçse si një këmbësor që shëtit me aparat në dorë në qytet kurse Tirana është një qytet ku qytetari nuk mund të ecë dot më në këmbë për shkak të kaosit urban, trafikut të çmendur, pluhurit, plehrave e kutërbimin e tyre e mungesës dramatike të zonave të gjelbra. Qytetari tiranas kur del jashtë nxiton të kthehet në shtëpi ose të futet në kafene se s'ka ku të rrijë tjetër e jo të kundrojë ngjyrat e kryetarit. Prandaj projekti për Tiranën do të ishte mirë të fillonte nga një ide e thjeshtë: si ta bëjmë qytetin tonë për ne qytetarët e saj pak më të ecshëm më këmbë që kështu edhe të mund të shijonim ndonjë bukuri të saj. 


korrieri

----------


## drity

> Problemi që kemi ne - tha Rama - janë ndërtimet e kohës së Hoxhës, të cilët janë të shëmtuara dhe janë bërë edhe më të shëmtuara me shtesat e ndryshme, por po të punojmë mbi to me ngjyrën, Tirana do të bëhet qyteti më turistik në Ballkan.


Me ne fund kandidati socialist per bashkine e Tiranes shpalli programin e tij per vitet 2007-2011.

----------


## TikTak

cdoni mer daj shpi mtiron. shkoni ndroq peze petrel bultic. ku ka ma bukur se fshatrat e tirones. i makin tvogel volvo ene per 20 min je brenda mtiron. 

un e kom ble i alamet toke m'ndroq per i cop buk. ene tironen jo ku e kom ene plazhin jo ku e kom

----------


## MI CORAZON

> un e kom ble i alamet toke m'ndroq per i cop buk. ene tironen jo ku e kom ene plazhin jo ku e kom


C'deshe hone m'Nroq ti me cuno ?!
Paskan per t'na u grric komet tu u zgjat per manaferra.

----------


## Brari

tiktak..ke bo nji mrekulli me at tok.. Ma gjej ne mu i cop aty..se vi per Zotin..

Shqiptar leshi jam un..kur skam nje cop bahce .. as kerkund.. vec i balkkon ne kat te katert te pallateve te kohes enverit.. sa me bajt i biciklet kineze e nji gjym vajguri..

plasa..


U njona ka hy ne tema pulatike..

Ti tu u zgjat e un du zgurdullu syt..se mos.. del.. ndoj gjo.. posht..  hm.. ferrave desha me thon..psh  ndoj zhapik a ndoj bretkos e tremesh.. lol..

----------


## MI CORAZON

S'ke c'te zgurdullosh...se je m'kat t'katert. Kesaj here e ka rradhen Tiku qe ka ble shpi m'katun...
Ti zgjatu tek ballkoni te shohesh shalkat e komshijes se katit te peste.( po i pat te hajrit )   :djall sarkastik:  

lololol

----------


## Brari

ore tik ce pate fat..
e le brarin fare that.. 

thot kenga popullore..lol..

vertet e kam.. du nji cop tok kudo te jete.. 
preferoj zonen mes.. permet-tepelenes  ose .. novoselen.. e vlores ose.. diku mes rrogozhin-peqinit..

sinqerisht e kam..

----------


## BvizioN

Nje pamje nga siper e qendres se Tiranes (kuptohet qe fotoja nuk eshte e imja)

Sa per tu kthyer juve ne subjekt  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BvizioN

Rethit tek Zogu i Zi (qe u nderua pas shkaterrimit te projektit te mbikalimit) po i shtohet ca  shatervane ne qender.Fatkeqsisht nuk kemi foto me medha nga keto.....

----------


## TikTak

> S'ke c'te zgurdullosh...se je m'kat t'katert. Kesaj here e ka rradhen Tiku qe ka ble shpi m'katun...
> Ti zgjatu tek ballkoni te shohesh shalkat e komshijes se katit te peste.( po i pat te hajrit )   
> 
> lololol


mos e mso mi dreq se ka me ra prej ballkoni hahahahahaha

----------


## troptit

Tung!
O voce di buon giorno! Kjo fotoja jote duhet te jete e vjeter, se per pak me la zemra! Thashe se i ka shemb Edi, kishen ortodokse mbas ministrise se energjitikes, gratacelen e Arben males te Pd-ja dhe thashe se e riberi kinema Republiken edhe i here? Thashe se paska dale meç, e po don me ba harakiri? Pse na ben me strese keshtu o burri i dheut?
   Per punen e Mrikes, nese nuk e ke degjuar versionin origjinal te nje kenge, shume te njohur:
 sot une jam e vogel
 por neser do rritem
 maleve kodrinave
 me sum do zhagitem

 po moj po, besa po,
 rritu moj sa ma pare!

----------


## BvizioN

> Tung!
> O voce di buon giorno! Kjo fotoja jote duhet te jete e vjeter, se per pak me la zemra! Thashe se i ka shemb Edi, kishen ortodokse mbas ministrise se energjitikes, *gratacelen e Arben males* te Pd-ja dhe thashe se e riberi kinema Republiken edhe i here?


Lol,sa e vjeter? 1 vjecare?

Fotoja nuk eshte e imja po duke u bazuar se kur ka nisur ndertimi i kishes Ortodokse fotoja eshte rreth 1 vjecare.Gradacelen e ke ne foto,mos u merzit.Dhe mos kujto se ka shume ndryshim sikur te besh nje foto te dyte momentalish nga e njejta pike e qiellit.Kisha do jete 3 metra apo 4 mbi themele.Gropa prapa pallatit te Kultures do jete e mbyllur. TID (anash godines se PD's) mbase ka filluar punimet.Dhe pishat pas Monumentit te Skenderbeut jane prere.O...se per pak harrova kinema Repupliken  :buzeqeshje:  

Dhe sa per versionin e kenges,e ke qare  :pa dhembe:

----------


## jessi89

*Po nuk u prishen ca ndertime ekzistuese,pavaresisht te reja a te vjetra, per tu hapur rruget e stilit bashkekohor,asnjegje nuk hecen perpara.
 Tirana duhet te sistemohet me bloqe,duke filluar nga qendra e deri ne periferi.Kjo do nje shtet te fort ekonomikisht dhe investim te lekut efikas e jo te mendojne vetem per xhepat e tyre.

*

----------


## Brari

korrieri

Dobesite e fushates se Olldashit  
E Premte, 09 Shkurt 2007 
Nga Fatos Lubonja 

Pika kulminante e fushates elektorale ne Tirane deri me tani, sipas meje, mberriti me denoncimin qe beri kandidati Olldashi dy dite me pare mbi pasojat dramatike qe i ka sjelle qytetit shkelja e rregullores se urbanistikes. Sipas Olldashit, se bashku me 3 milion e 500 mije metra katrore ndertime te kryera gjate gjashte vjeteve, sipas rregullores se urbanistikes te miratuar nga socialistet, (qe sigurisht eshte hartuar duke patur parasysh rregullore qytetesh normale) Tiranes do te duhej t’i ishin shtuar, minimalisht, 210 mije metra katrore gjelberim rrotull pallateve, 210 mije metra katrore ndertim te parqeve te gjelberuara, 280 mije metra katror rruge dhe shetitore, 1 milion e 220 mije metra katrore park periferik. Po ashtu do te duhej te ishin ndertuar 40 cerdhe te reja, 40 kopshte, 20 shkolla tetevjecare, 10 shkolla te mesme, 70 mije metra katrore terren sportiv publik. Te gjitha keto nuk jane bere dhe c’eshte me e keqja nuk ka terren ku te behen, sepse ky eshte zene nga ndertimet. Diferenca midis qytetit qe duhet te ishte dhe atij qe ka dale eshte diferenca midis nje qyteti normal dhe nje qyteti te cmendurish. 

Kjo goditje e Olldashit, mu pse ishte momenti me i forte i fushates se tij, zbuloi, sipas meje, edhe dobesine me te madhe te kesaj fushate. Paradoksalisht pika e saj e dobet eshte ajo qe duket pika e saj e forte: perqendrimi i goditjes mbi Edi Ramen dhe korrupsionin e tij. Pa dyshim Edi Rama ka pergjegjesine me te madhe morale, intelektuale dhe ligjore per kete krim ndaj qytetit. Por ky krim nuk eshte bere nga Edi Rama vetem. Ky krim eshte bere nga nje “bande” shume me e madhe e me e shtrire ne numer e profesione. Kryebashkiaku nuk eshte as inxhinieri arkitekt qe ka projektuar shemtirat qe ngrihen perdite, as inxhinieri konstruktor qe i ka perllogaritur, as investuesi, as pronari i trojeve qe ka bere kontraten me ndertuesit dhe as i vetmi qe i ka miratuar ne KRRT. E kam fjalen se perbindeshi qe ka bere kete shkaterrim dhe qe po e fut qytetin ne kolaps eshte nje shumekembesh, tentakulat e te cilit do te duhet t’i shohim edhe tek shumcka tjeter pervec duarve te gjata te Edi Rames nese duam vertet ta luftojme ate. Ato duhet t’i shohim edhe tek ish-pushtetaret qendrore socialiste si Nano, qe ne vend se te kontrollonin Ramen, e perdoren sistemin e tij per vete, edhe tek mediat qe i’a kane fshehur publikut kete gjendje sepse shumica e pronareve te tyre jane ndertues, edhe tek sistemi i drejtesise i kapur prej tij e me radhe. E kam fjalen, pra, se ky shkaterrim - qe eshte nje pjese e shkaterrimit qe i eshte bere e po i behet tere vendit – eshte rezultat i nje sistemi qe punon mbrapsht, sepse punon ne interesat e nje pakice te papergjegjshme, ashtu sikurse punonte mbrapsh edhe sistemi komunist, ne thelb, po per te njejtat arsye. 

Problemi eshte se duke e fokusuar te gjithe te keqen e kesaj gjendjeje tek Rama e duke mos folur per sistemin, mund te arrihet fare mire eliminimi i Rames, por jo i sistemit shkaterrues te qytetit. Fakti qe e njejta masaker urbane ka ndodhur ne thelb edhe me bashkiaket paraardhes edhe ne qytetet te tjera, edhe atje ku qeveris PD-ja, tregon se e keqja eshte shume me e madhe sesa Rama. Mungesa e denoncimit te sistemit me te tere tentakulat e veta e fuqine e vet eshte sipas meje nje nga pikat me te dobeta te Olldashit. Si eshte e mundur qe askush prej ndertuesve psh. nuk figuron krahas Rames ne listen e te akuzuarve, por perkundrazi keta miklohen e mbahen afer nga kandidati? Nuk mundet qe ndertuesit te lajne duart nga kjo mesele. Madje, sipas disa deklaratave te Rames, ndertuesit, me pangopshmerine e tyre, kane percudnuar edhe lejet e ndertimit te dhena nga ai, kurse qeveria ku ka bere pjese deri dje Olldashi, si dhe policia ndertimore e varur nga kjo qeveri, kane heshtur ndaj shkeljeve te ndertuesve. Pervec pastrimit te ndonje shkolle dhe shembjes se “Zogut te Zi”, asgje thelbesore nuk u be ne qytet gjate kesaj kohe duke bere qe keto akte te duken me shume si fasada. Sot kundershtaret e PD, po edhe ata qe kane interes thjesht te fitojne socialistet, madje edhe nje pjese politikanesh socialiste, nuk eshte se flasin mire per te tyrin, por deklamojne rrezikun se demokratet do te shfrytezojne ne menyre edhe me barbare dhe me te papergjegjshme sistemin e korrupsionit qe ngriten socialistet po te marrin ne dore edhe pushtetin lokal. 

Dobesia e dyte e fushates se Olldashit eshte mungesa e percaktimit te prioritetit ne projektin qe i paraqet publikut. Dhe kjo sipas meje, nuk eshte pa lidhje me mungesen e denoncimit te sistemit ne teresine e vet. Gjendja katastrofike qe pershkroi Olldashi me shifra e qe ne e shohim me sy e me veshe e me kembe e me mushkeri perdite, nuk mund te mos vere prioritet te prioriteteve frenimin e kesaj masakre dhe marrjen ne dore te kontrollit te territorit. Premtimi nga Olldashi i planit urbanistik per gjashte muaj dhe ideja e zhvillimit policentrik te qytetit eshte shpresedhenes pikerisht ne kete kontekst. Por, duke marre parasysh situaten qe pershkroi kandidati, ta do mendja se ky plan urbanistik do te duhet te hartohet duke synuar nevojen e normalizimit te qytetit, duke parashikuar ndertime kopshtesh, shkollash, parqesh, lulishtesh, fushash sporti etj. E kjo do te thote se projekti i Olldashit do te duhet ta vere theksin tek nevoja e nje frenimi te ndertimeve deri ne hartimin e ketij plani, sepse plani do te duhet te parashikoje edhe shembje ndertesash qe jane ngritur mbi rruge e mbi sheshe publike, edhe shtetezim e demshperblim te banoreve perreth duke i dhene siperfaqe banimi ne keto ndertesa, edhe kompensim pronaresh ne troje ku nuk jane kryer ende ndertime te larta ne menyre qe ato te shnderrohen ne parqe e lulishte, e te tjera gjera si keto. Mirepo nderkaq sot ne Tirane thuhet se ka 150 firma ndertimi qe vazhdojne te ngrene pallate banimi dhe jo shkolla, as kopshte, as lulishte e asgje nga ato qe permendi Olldashi si mungesa. Ne periferi te Tiranes ne Dajt dhe ne zona te tjera ku drejtojne demokrate nen shembullin e Rames, punohet edhe me keq se ai ne dem te gjelberimit. Duke patur parasysh kete problematike dhe kete prioritet te prioriteteve lind pyetja: si eshte e mundur qe njekohesisht u flitet viktimave per masakren qe kane pesuar, edhe ekzekutuesve materiale te saj, ndertuesve, u premtohen lehtesira ne vazhdimin e masakres? Duke patur parasysh pasqyren dramatike qe paraqiti Olldashi pyetja shtrohet: Cfare do te ndertojne me keta ndertues ne kete qytet te sterpopulluar me beton? Ku do te ndertojne keta? Po ashtu: te mos harrojme se plani francez i kryebashkiakut parashikon ndertimin e tete qendrave te biznesit me nga njezetepese kate secila e jo vetem kaq, por edhe shume ndertime te tjera te larta qe do t’i rrisin edhe me shifrat katastrofike qe na dha Olldashi ne dem te gjelberimit, parqeve e lulishteve. Ai ne fakt eshte plani i kolapsit perfundimtar, i debimit perfundimtar te Tiranasve nga qyteti i tyre per ne rrethinat apo per ne cmendine. Perse nuk flitet me per rishikimin e planit francez, ne kuader te planit teresor te qytetit sic u fol ne fillim nga demokratet, por konsiderohet i mireqene edhe nga ky kandidat? Projekti Olldashi nuk i jep pergjigje ketyre kontradiktave. 

Ne retorikat e te dy kandidateve gjen shume pika te perbashketa. Te dy kandidatet premtojne planin urbanistik, zonat e gjelberta, rruget qe duhet te mbarojne se shtruari, kopshtet, cerdhet, shkollat. Te dy palet flasin per frymemarrjen e qytetit, per pastrimin nga plehrat e nga ndotja e ajrit, si dhe te tjera gjera si keto qe i interesojne shumices se votuesve. Por, fatkeqesisht, te dy palet nuk tregojne se nga i kane marre te hollat per fushaten e tyre. Deri me tani pervoja ka treguar se fushatat elektorale kane qene koha e te mbjellave te sistemit te korrupsionit, kurse masakra urbane qe na paraqiti Olldashi te korrat e saj. Ceshtja e kesaj fushate mund te shtrohet edhe keshtu: na thoni nga i keni marre te hollat e fushates, t’ju themi se cilet jeni dhe cfare do te beni ne te vertete. 




Dobesite e fushates se Olldashit  
E Premte, 09 Shkurt 2007 
Nga Fatos Lubonja 

Pika kulminante e fushates elektorale ne Tirane deri me tani, sipas meje, mberriti me denoncimin qe beri kandidati Olldashi dy dite me pare mbi pasojat dramatike qe i ka sjelle qytetit shkelja e rregullores se urbanistikes. Sipas Olldashit, se bashku me 3 milion e 500 mije metra katrore ndertime te kryera gjate gjashte vjeteve, sipas rregullores se urbanistikes te miratuar nga socialistet, (qe sigurisht eshte hartuar duke patur parasysh rregullore qytetesh normale) Tiranes do te duhej t’i ishin shtuar, minimalisht, 210 mije metra katrore gjelberim rrotull pallateve, 210 mije metra katrore ndertim te parqeve te gjelberuara, 280 mije metra katror rruge dhe shetitore, 1 milion e 220 mije metra katrore park periferik. Po ashtu do te duhej te ishin ndertuar 40 cerdhe te reja, 40 kopshte, 20 shkolla tetevjecare, 10 shkolla te mesme, 70 mije metra katrore terren sportiv publik. Te gjitha keto nuk jane bere dhe c’eshte me e keqja nuk ka terren ku te behen, sepse ky eshte zene nga ndertimet. Diferenca midis qytetit qe duhet te ishte dhe atij qe ka dale eshte diferenca midis nje qyteti normal dhe nje qyteti te cmendurish. 

Kjo goditje e Olldashit, mu pse ishte momenti me i forte i fushates se tij, zbuloi, sipas meje, edhe dobesine me te madhe te kesaj fushate. Paradoksalisht pika e saj e dobet eshte ajo qe duket pika e saj e forte: perqendrimi i goditjes mbi Edi Ramen dhe korrupsionin e tij. Pa dyshim Edi Rama ka pergjegjesine me te madhe morale, intelektuale dhe ligjore per kete krim ndaj qytetit. Por ky krim nuk eshte bere nga Edi Rama vetem. Ky krim eshte bere nga nje “bande” shume me e madhe e me e shtrire ne numer e profesione. Kryebashkiaku nuk eshte as inxhinieri arkitekt qe ka projektuar shemtirat qe ngrihen perdite, as inxhinieri konstruktor qe i ka perllogaritur, as investuesi, as pronari i trojeve qe ka bere kontraten me ndertuesit dhe as i vetmi qe i ka miratuar ne KRRT. E kam fjalen se perbindeshi qe ka bere kete shkaterrim dhe qe po e fut qytetin ne kolaps eshte nje shumekembesh, tentakulat e te cilit do te duhet t’i shohim edhe tek shumcka tjeter pervec duarve te gjata te Edi Rames nese duam vertet ta luftojme ate. Ato duhet t’i shohim edhe tek ish-pushtetaret qendrore socialiste si Nano, qe ne vend se te kontrollonin Ramen, e perdoren sistemin e tij per vete, edhe tek mediat qe i’a kane fshehur publikut kete gjendje sepse shumica e pronareve te tyre jane ndertues, edhe tek sistemi i drejtesise i kapur prej tij e me radhe. E kam fjalen, pra, se ky shkaterrim - qe eshte nje pjese e shkaterrimit qe i eshte bere e po i behet tere vendit – eshte rezultat i nje sistemi qe punon mbrapsht, sepse punon ne interesat e nje pakice te papergjegjshme, ashtu sikurse punonte mbrapsh edhe sistemi komunist, ne thelb, po per te njejtat arsye. 

Problemi eshte se duke e fokusuar te gjithe te keqen e kesaj gjendjeje tek Rama e duke mos folur per sistemin, mund te arrihet fare mire eliminimi i Rames, por jo i sistemit shkaterrues te qytetit. Fakti qe e njejta masaker urbane ka ndodhur ne thelb edhe me bashkiaket paraardhes edhe ne qytetet te tjera, edhe atje ku qeveris PD-ja, tregon se e keqja eshte shume me e madhe sesa Rama. Mungesa e denoncimit te sistemit me te tere tentakulat e veta e fuqine e vet eshte sipas meje nje nga pikat me te dobeta te Olldashit. Si eshte e mundur qe askush prej ndertuesve psh. nuk figuron krahas Rames ne listen e te akuzuarve, por perkundrazi keta miklohen e mbahen afer nga kandidati? Nuk mundet qe ndertuesit te lajne duart nga kjo mesele. Madje, sipas disa deklaratave te Rames, ndertuesit, me pangopshmerine e tyre, kane percudnuar edhe lejet e ndertimit te dhena nga ai, kurse qeveria ku ka bere pjese deri dje Olldashi, si dhe policia ndertimore e varur nga kjo qeveri, kane heshtur ndaj shkeljeve te ndertuesve. Pervec pastrimit te ndonje shkolle dhe shembjes se “Zogut te Zi”, asgje thelbesore nuk u be ne qytet gjate kesaj kohe duke bere qe keto akte te duken me shume si fasada. Sot kundershtaret e PD, po edhe ata qe kane interes thjesht te fitojne socialistet, madje edhe nje pjese politikanesh socialiste, nuk eshte se flasin mire per te tyrin, por deklamojne rrezikun se demokratet do te shfrytezojne ne menyre edhe me barbare dhe me te papergjegjshme sistemin e korrupsionit qe ngriten socialistet po te marrin ne dore edhe pushtetin lokal. 

Dobesia e dyte e fushates se Olldashit eshte mungesa e percaktimit te prioritetit ne projektin qe i paraqet publikut. Dhe kjo sipas meje, nuk eshte pa lidhje me mungesen e denoncimit te sistemit ne teresine e vet. Gjendja katastrofike qe pershkroi Olldashi me shifra e qe ne e shohim me sy e me veshe e me kembe e me mushkeri perdite, nuk mund te mos vere prioritet te prioriteteve frenimin e kesaj masakre dhe marrjen ne dore te kontrollit te territorit. Premtimi nga Olldashi i planit urbanistik per gjashte muaj dhe ideja e zhvillimit policentrik te qytetit eshte shpresedhenes pikerisht ne kete kontekst. Por, duke marre parasysh situaten qe pershkroi kandidati, ta do mendja se ky plan urbanistik do te duhet te hartohet duke synuar nevojen e normalizimit te qytetit, duke parashikuar ndertime kopshtesh, shkollash, parqesh, lulishtesh, fushash sporti etj. E kjo do te thote se projekti i Olldashit do te duhet ta vere theksin tek nevoja e nje frenimi te ndertimeve deri ne hartimin e ketij plani, sepse plani do te duhet te parashikoje edhe shembje ndertesash qe jane ngritur mbi rruge e mbi sheshe publike, edhe shtetezim e demshperblim te banoreve perreth duke i dhene siperfaqe banimi ne keto ndertesa, edhe kompensim pronaresh ne troje ku nuk jane kryer ende ndertime te larta ne menyre qe ato te shnderrohen ne parqe e lulishte, e te tjera gjera si keto. Mirepo nderkaq sot ne Tirane thuhet se ka 150 firma ndertimi qe vazhdojne te ngrene pallate banimi dhe jo shkolla, as kopshte, as lulishte e asgje nga ato qe permendi Olldashi si mungesa. Ne periferi te Tiranes ne Dajt dhe ne zona te tjera ku drejtojne demokrate nen shembullin e Rames, punohet edhe me keq se ai ne dem te gjelberimit. Duke patur parasysh kete problematike dhe kete prioritet te prioriteteve lind pyetja: si eshte e mundur qe njekohesisht u flitet viktimave per masakren qe kane pesuar, edhe ekzekutuesve materiale te saj, ndertuesve, u premtohen lehtesira ne vazhdimin e masakres? Duke patur parasysh pasqyren dramatike qe paraqiti Olldashi pyetja shtrohet: Cfare do te ndertojne me keta ndertues ne kete qytet te sterpopulluar me beton? Ku do te ndertojne keta? Po ashtu: te mos harrojme se plani francez i kryebashkiakut parashikon ndertimin e tete qendrave te biznesit me nga njezetepese kate secila e jo vetem kaq, por edhe shume ndertime te tjera te larta qe do t’i rrisin edhe me shifrat katastrofike qe na dha Olldashi ne dem te gjelberimit, parqeve e lulishteve. Ai ne fakt eshte plani i kolapsit perfundimtar, i debimit perfundimtar te Tiranasve nga qyteti i tyre per ne rrethinat apo per ne cmendine. Perse nuk flitet me per rishikimin e planit francez, ne kuader te planit teresor te qytetit sic u fol ne fillim nga demokratet, por konsiderohet i mireqene edhe nga ky kandidat? Projekti Olldashi nuk i jep pergjigje ketyre kontradiktave. 

Ne retorikat e te dy kandidateve gjen shume pika te perbashketa. Te dy kandidatet premtojne planin urbanistik, zonat e gjelberta, rruget qe duhet te mbarojne se shtruari, kopshtet, cerdhet, shkollat. Te dy palet flasin per frymemarrjen e qytetit, per pastrimin nga plehrat e nga ndotja e ajrit, si dhe te tjera gjera si keto qe i interesojne shumices se votuesve. Por, fatkeqesisht, te dy palet nuk tregojne se nga i kane marre te hollat per fushaten e tyre. Deri me tani pervoja ka treguar se fushatat elektorale kane qene koha e te mbjellave te sistemit te korrupsionit, kurse masakra urbane qe na paraqiti Olldashi te korrat e saj. Ceshtja e kesaj fushate mund te shtrohet edhe keshtu: na thoni nga i keni marre te hollat e fushates, t’ju themi se cilet jeni dhe cfare do te beni ne te vertete.

----------


## Kreksi

Tiranes i mungon nje Rryp lidhes rretheperqarke qytetit.



Autostrada nuk eshte dashur te kaloje aty afer qendres, ose duhet te mbulohet ose te hapen tunele pershkake te zhurmes;

Pra mbetet shume per tu urbanizuar si duhet, pra ka nevoje per koka te reja...

----------


## BvizioN

*Rama prezanton librin e Tiranës moderne*




Kryetari i Bashkisë, Edi Rama ka paraqitur në një publikim të veçantë, projektin e Tiranës së re. Në një ndërthurje mes Tiranës aktuale dhe pallateve shumëkatëshe, projekti Francez parashikon shfrytëzimin e hapësirave si dhe kthimin e ambienteve të gjelbërta. Nëpërmjet librit të prezantuar dje, Rama ka paraqitur të gjitha konkurset e arkitekturës së mbajtur në vend, nga viti 2003 deri në vitin 2005. Në të janë paraqitur në mënyrë të detajuar, konkursi për qendrën e Tiranës, kullat e qendrës, parku i qendrës, parku i liqenit etj. Ndërsa theksohet se janë pikërisht këto projekte, që kanë sjellë nën vëmendjen e medias botërore kryeqytetin e Shqipërisë. 

Rama 

Një ndër objektet ka nisur, të tjerë do të nisin dhe të tjera konkurse do të zhvillojmë në të ardhmen, të bindur që rruga e dialogut, bashkëpunimit dhe Shqipërisë së hapur ka kufij kulturorë. Në skemën e zhvillimeve artistike është e vetmja rrugë, që jo vetëm do të na integrojë, por do të na bëjë që ta sjellim Evropën këtu. Ne vazhdojmë të besojmë se Shqipëria duhet të jetë si Evropa, ashtu si besonin të gjithë të rinjtë e demokracisë dhe duhet të jetë këtu, në Tiranë dhe në të gjithë territorin e saj. Shqiptarët do të gjejnë Evropën në rrugë, në parqe, me fasadat që ne ndërtojmë dhe do të ndërtojmë në të ardhmen - tha Rama, në prezantimin e librit të arritur në bashkëpunim me Maks Velon. Ndërsa është shprehur se për Tiranën e re kanë marrë pjesë në konkurs arkitektët më të mëdhenj, që do të shërbejnë si për ndërtimin e kryeqytetit, ashtu dhe për krijimin e eksperiencës për arkitektët shqiptarë. 

Projekti 

Një qendër e Tiranës, pa makina dhe qendër tregtare, duket se është ndryshimi më i madh. Ndërsa kullat e larta janë risia për Shqipërinë, që do të tregojnë si madhështinë dhe modernen e tyre, ashtu dhe ndryshimin në kryeqytet. Në projekt parashikohen 5 kulla, secila me një lartësi prej 85 metrash, në të dyja anët e sheshit "Skënderbej", të kryqëzuara në lindje dhe perëndim. Këto kulla formojnë një linjë imagjinare, e cila duhet të ndiqet në mënyrë të përpiktë, gjithashtu lartësia maksimale prej 85 metrash dhe pozicionimi i tyre duhet të jetë si ai i treguar në studim. Gjatë prezantimit, kryebashkiaku Edi Rama ka cilësuar faktin se hapat e zhvillimit të kryeqytetit dhe të gjithë vendit nëpërmjet arkitekturës bashkëkohore janë në rrugë të mbarë dhe bashkëkohore. Hapësirat e gjelbërta dhe parqet zënë një pjesë shumë të madhe të kryeqytetit, në të gjitha planet. Kryebashkiaku Edi Rama ka cilësuar gjithashtu se për herë të parë, arkitektë të huaj kanë konkurruar me arkitekt vendas, duke bërë që konkurrenca të ishe e niveleve shumë të larta. 

Arkitekti Maks Velo - Më shumë botime për arkitekturën në vend 

Të gjithë jeni koshientë, që ky është libri i parë i arkitekturës në Shqipëri. Do të dëshiroja që përpara këtij të kishte volume të tjera, në të cilat të ishin përfshirë periudha deri në vitet 40 nga mbretëria, për ndërtime italiane, një të dytë, për ndërtimet e realizmit, një të tretë dhe për ndërtimet pas '90 një të katërt, por po e fillojmë nga fundi. Ky ka qenë mendimi i arkitektit Maks Velo, si dhe autorit të librit Tirana arkitekturë dhe konkurse, gjatë prezantimit të djeshëm të këtij libri. Sipas arkitektit Velo, ardhja e arkitektëve dhe prezantimi i projekteve të tyre në Shqipëri ka ndihmuar në zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të arkitekturës në vend. Deri në vitin 2000 nuk kishim parë ndonjë arkitekt të huaj të vinte në Shqipëri dhe tani janë një brigadë me studio dhe arkitektë, nga më të njohurit e botës. Përveç faktit që ka filluar ndërtimi i dy godinave janë dhe disa projekte, që po realizohet nga arkitektë të huaj me investitorë në vend - është shprehur Velo. Sipas të cilit në këtë bashkëpunim, në të cilin po punojnë konstruktorë shqiptarë punojnë si ndihmësarkitektë, të gjithë fitojnë eksperienca të reja, e cila është e domosdoshme për zhvillimin e arkitekturës në Shqipëri. Shpresoj që kjo të jetë një fillesë për diskutime e kritika, për libra të tjerë që janë të domosdoshëm për arkitekturën, pasi nuk mund të zhvillosh vetëm ndërtimin, pa diskutuar pa të dhe pa ndjerë anët e mira dhe të këqija - është shprehur Velo. 

"Arkea", tradita italiane vazhdon me kullën 85 metra 

Do të jenë 5 kullat, që do ti japin një imazh të ri qendrës së qytetit. Në studimin e qendrës së qytetit të Tiranës është paraqitur vizioni për të patur 5 kulla, secila me një lartësi prej 85 metrash, në të dyja anët e sheshit "Skënderbej" (në lindje dhe perëndim). 

Këto kulla formojnë një linjë imagjinare, e cila duhet të ndiqet në mënyrë të përpiktë 

Një ndër kullat është dhe ajo e fituar nga studio italiane"Arkea", një pemë në skulpturë përballë parkut "Rinia". Arkitektët italianë të studios Arkea do të ndërtojnë kullën e tretë 85 metra të Tiranës, duke vazhduar traditën që ka lënë në Shqipëri arkitekti italian i viteve 37-40, Brazini. Në trajtën e një peme gjigante, e dekoruar me motivet e qilimave dhe rrugicave shqiptare, kjo kullë do të jetë ngjitur me Bankën e Kursimeve, që do të shohë nga parku "Rinia". Kjo studio e ka menduar kullën e vet si një ndarje në katër pjesë, duke ecur në gjurmët e Brazinit, arkitektit italian, që ka projektuar para viteve 40 planin rregullues më të plotë të Tiranës, nga morën fill, bulevardi i kryeqytetit, kompleksi i ministrive etj. Kulla do të jetë e gjitha beton, e veshur me fibër, që mund të printohet me dekoracione teknike tekstile, për të krijuar vibracion në fasadë. Fibra do të jetë kryesisht në ngjyrë të gjelbër, por do të mbajë të gjitha dekoracionet që kemi parë në qilimat e rrugicat shqiptare.

----------


## drity

> Nëpërmjet librit të prezantuar dje, Rama ka paraqitur të gjitha konkurset e arkitekturës së mbajtur në vend, nga viti 2003 deri në vitin 2005. ....... Ndërsa theksohet se janë pikërisht këto projekte, që kanë sjellë nën vëmendjen e medias botërore kryeqytetin e Shqipërisë.


Ky me duket se jeton ne nje univers paralel, ku Tirana eshte qendra boterore e arkitktures moderne. 

A e ma men njeri ate tregimin qe ju lexojshin kalamojve anej ka vitet 75, quhej Shllafaria, historia ishte ne nji ven ku malet ishin prej pilafi, gardhet e shpive me salçiçe t'skuqme, tjegllat e çative me ve t'fergume e lloj lloj gjonash t'ktilla.

Pleqt ja lexojshin kte kalamojve para buke, ene kur vite darka, kalamojt hajshin ça tu qisshe perpara.

kshu ene puna e kti artikllit.

----------


## Brari

5 kulla 85 metra thot rama ne qender te tiranes..
ku eshte kulmi i babezise e shtazerise e injorances..
spaska fare cip ki kameleoni maks velo qe i mban qirine mafies..

----------

